# fishing gloves



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Whats your favourite gloves for kayaking and fishing,do they keep dry and warm?Slowly buying my gear as the budget allows but I like to keep an eye out for specials.


----------



## giblet (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd also be interested in finding a good pair that's not bulky and water proof  haven't found a good pair yet


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm watching this topic for same reason


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/...n-Gloves-Unisex-Black-L.aspx?pid=107702#Cross
I have a pair of these for warm days.
http://www.burkemarine.com.au/product.php?prod_id=40
And a pair of these for colder days.

Both work well, neither keep your hands dry, but they both cut the wind chill and keep your hands from freezing.

Ray


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=2

As you can see, only the tip of the index finger and the tip of the thumb are exposed. Occasionally I have to remove them to retie knots. The design is for maximum UV protection, not warmth. For warmth (those in southern climes) may need a similar product in thermal material, or goretex, or possibly a combination of thin thermal and thin neoprene outer, such as 0.5 mm - 1.00 mm dive gloves.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

I have these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Buff-Sports- ... db0&_uhb=1
Lasting really well and are long enough that I dont get the sun burnt wrist stripes


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

I like the look of those nrs gloves being in Tassie definitely looking for something with a bit of warmth for the colder months


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I use a pair of bike gloves, as they have good grips on them for holding paddle. Thumb and next two fingers open for sorting tackle. Not waterproof, but then they can't be if you have to remove to sort tackle. but they keep the wind chill off, and are not cold if wind. Same conditions as per cycling.


----------



## Charles1960 (Nov 16, 2013)

Daveyak said:


> Some good looking gloves on this page, I'm thinking of getting a pair.
> 
> https://www.expeditionkayaks.com/store/heads.html


You can buy those gloves under the Seak Brand from Anaconda,I've only tried them out once but they seem OK, their fairly spongy rather than hard neoprene.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been looking at these.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Buff-Sport-S ... 1261231786

Just realised they are the same as Matt posted above, just more expensive :? :lol:


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I've been using the seak gloves, which are heaps better than the light sun protective gloves I own because they are far less likely to irrevocably snag a treble. Just bought some half price bike gloves and will see how they cope with salt water.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have always just worn fishing gloves as I like to have my fingers usable. Not the cheapest but they last well.
AFTCO Bluefever Short Pump LR Glove
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008IEGX60/ref ... 1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I had some NRS paddle gloves that were grippy for the paddle but once the wavy grip wore off they weren't much protection. I gave them to my dad to test whether he will benefit by wearing them against the spiky/toothy MEX fish.

I mentioned in another thread thread I loved my Pelagic 3/4 gloves.
http://www.pelagicgear.com/products/men ... loves-blue

I went with some windstopper gloves from Cabela's next because I had a gift card. I wear gloves all year and I was worried they might be too hot, but I haven't had a problem and they have held up well. They have a gauntlet so they take some getting used to. I have broad hands and large wrists so I usu chop off the wrist cinch on my gloves, MTB included.
Cabela's Guide Gloves


----------

